# Mountain Mama -- Compact with 27 in back enough



## jef1 (Jul 16, 2009)

I've registered for the Mountain Mama on August 1. I have a compact crank with a 27 on the back. Will this be enough? I completed Mountains of Misery in 2008 with a triple and a 25 on the back. Thanks in advance for any advice you can provide.


----------



## Loraura (Jun 30, 2008)

Depending on how strong you are, how steep and long the hills are, probably.


----------



## IAmCosmo (Jul 26, 2005)

I have ridden a lot of those roads, though not always in the same order or all in the same day. I ride with a compact and a 11-28 cassette. I hardly ever use the 28, and I'm fat.

Considering 99.9% of people on that actually know the difference between a triple and a compact crank are in much better shape than me, I think you'll be fine.


----------



## jef1 (Jul 16, 2009)

Thanks, Cosmo, that's good to know.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

I think you'll be fine. I've done the Mountains of Misery a number of times, the last four with a compact crank and a 13-26. I did the Mountain Mama last year for the first time, with the same set-up, and found the hills to be not nearly as steep as on Mountains of Misery. MM tends to use more heavily-travelled, primary-type roads than MoM, and therefore the grades aren't as steep.


----------



## jef1 (Jul 16, 2009)

Lee,

What's the traffic like on the roads during the ride? Heavy to the point of being dangerous? Or is that area so remote that even the primary roads are lightly traveled?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

*Mountain Mama Roads*

I'd say the roads are still fairly lightly travelled. Route 28 in WV seemed the worst as I recall, but the pavement was sufficiently wide so that cars and motorcycles (for some reason, there were lots of motorcycles) didn't seem so intrusive. WV 28 had the most tractor trailers as well, but again, I never felt intimidated.


----------



## VaughnA (Jun 3, 2003)

You should be fine with the compact. I don't remember traffic being a big problem and the climbs aren't that steep, just a LOT of them. The 3rd climb has a very steep pitch at the end but otherwise I'd say they are around 8-10% at the steepest points. And the longer climbs seem to be shallow at the bottom and steepen at the top.

IMHO Mountain momma is as tough as some of the more masochistic rides on the east coast. Most of the bigger named rides have 1-2 big climbs. There are 9 decent climbs on momma, you are climbing all day long. The first climb is out of the parking lot! Allgheny 1&2 along with Snowy Mtn Road are long climbs that will wear you down since they come in the second half. 

It's a great ride and definitely a must do. The scenery is second to none. 

By the way, I did it last year with only a 44/18, you should be fine with the compact.


----------



## IAmCosmo (Jul 26, 2005)

VaughnA said:


> By the way, I did it last year with only a 44/18, you should be fine with the compact.



Yeah, but as we've seen... most of us don't have the legs that you do...


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

jef1 said:


> Lee,
> 
> What's the traffic like on the roads during the ride? Heavy to the point of being dangerous? Or is that area so remote that even the primary roads are lightly traveled?


I've done MM 2x..and the roads are not busy.

Maybe the first climb - when every one starts out climbing up the first hill - it is hard for cars to get around..but after that - everything is fine. No issues.

I need 30x27 at Mountains of Misery.

Been fine at MM with 42x27.. so your compact 34x26/7 will be more than enough.

I sent in my check. I should be there unless the weather goes sour.


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

No pasta dinner this year? Just a BBQ from an outside company?

I guess stopping by the pool that we helped contribute and built would be cool.. but I think I'm just going to drive home afterwards after getting some bbq.


----------

